# Multivibrador astable con transistores



## cuatropuntosiete (Ago 14, 2008)

Saludos, seguramente diran que ya hay muchos circuitos de estos. Pero en realidad necesito diseñar uno o que ustedes me ayuden a hacerlo; tiene que ser con transistores (NO CON 555)
y debe tener dos salidas positivas, las cuales trabajaran alternadamente y estas a su vez alimentaran a 2 transistores TIP 3055 para que trabajen en conmutacion. De la etapa de los TIP 3055 me encargo yo. Les agradecería mucho la ayuda.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 15, 2008)

busca en alguna pagina tipo pablin o aqui en el foro, un oscilador con dos bc548 y unas resistencias, que logran lo que necesitas. lo vas a encontrar seguramente con el nombre de ahuyenta mosquitos y bichos, y lo vas a tener q modificar un poquito. simulalo y despues hacetelo.

saludos.

y sino usa un 555....jejejejeje


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 15, 2008)

Esta es una posibilidad


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 16, 2008)

de eso estaba hablando, pero no lo postee pq el q yo tengo hay q modificarlo para q le sirva. pero es basicamente lo q yo le dije. 

gracias fogonazo por el esquema  .


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 16, 2008)

En las salidas, recordá colocar una resistencias limitadoras de un valor bajo= 330- 1K


----------



## ls2k (Dic 18, 2008)

Fogonazo, la tension en las salidas del multivibrador es igual a la tension de alimentacion del circuito?.. si no es asi ¿como puedo lograr tal efecto?
de antemano gracias


----------



## ferdinand09 (Abr 23, 2009)

Soy nuevo en el foro tengo un problema ya simule  el circuito  del multivibrador astable con transistores BC549 pero no logro ajustar los valores a una frecuencia de 20KHz !
Sera que este circuito no es capaz de trabajar a esta frecuencia ? 
sera el transistor?
Espero que me puedan ayudar !
Gracias .


----------



## ls2k (Abr 23, 2009)

mira no me recuerdo la formula pero  existe un margen de erro que tiene que ver con las características  del transistor.. una posibilidad para evitar esto es construir un transi ¿como? facil dos diodos
 -->|--+--|<--- algo asi en donde se juntan es la base- caso pra npn para pnp deves invertir lo diodos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 23, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/185322/

Puedes publicar tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## daniel27r (Jun 25, 2009)

Buenas amigos, me gustó ese circuito porque tienen razón, los animales se acostumbran a la frecuencia y el dividir la frecuencia para evitar que se acostumbren fue muy inteligente

vieran que hice un circuito ahuyenta mosquitos con un cd4047 que es un multivibrador cmos (por que así venía en la revista elektor) y me funcionó genial, gracias al potenciómetro pude variar la frecuencia hasta hacerla ultrasónica.

Mi duda es la siguiente, cuando traté de hacer el mismo circuito con el 555 no sonó nada... es decir, establecí que la frecuencia que emitiera el 555 fuera de unos 10Khz o por ahi para ver si la podia oir,pero nada... Usé el mismo tweeter piezoeléctrico que con el 4047 (que sí funciona). Porque será? Me extraña porque comparé ambas hojas de datos y para el Vcc que les puse (9V) el 555 no se queda atrás del 4047 a la hora de dar voltaje o corriente al tweeter.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Jul 16, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Esta es una posibilidad



fogonazo gracias por el dato, precisamente tuve que subirle la frecuencia a uno de estos osciladores para trabajar a 60Hz porque venia ajustado a 50Hz, para construir un inversor.

Saludos.


----------



## albgotor (Nov 12, 2010)

Hola muy buenas mi duda es la siguiente:
- tengo que realizar un circuito con astables,monoestables o biestables rs,t,que dispare a los 6 segundos y ponga en funcionamiento 2 bombillas o leds, una a 12hz y otra a 6hz, alimentado todo con 12v, he realizado el siguiente circuito , pero no logro hacer que comience a trabajar a los 6 segundos, alguien me puede aclarar algo.gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 12, 2010)

tienes q hacerlo todo con transistores y resistencias y capacitores??? todo con elementos pasivos y discretos???

basicamente...nunca lo hice, pero de existir un circuito...siempre la velocidad de descarga (el tiempo) lo da la relación de 1 resistencia y 1 capacitor...la resistencia dependiendo su valor deja cargar más rapido o más lento el capacitor...y este ultimo se carga y descarga más rapido cuanto menor sea su capacitancia...

despues de ahi, no te puedo ayudar mucho mas


----------



## albgotor (Nov 14, 2010)

si ,lo tengo que hacer con ess componentes, pero mi pregunta es como los conecto entre si, estan bien conectados asi como estan en el dibujo?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 14, 2010)

Hola.

Publica o sube tu circuito en archivo de livewire (empaquétalo con winrra o winzip).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2010)

albgotor dijo:


> Hola muy buenas mi duda es la siguiente:....


Moví tu consulta a este post que ya estaba abierto.

Lee los comentarios anteriores al tuyo.

Ver el archivo adjunto 9958​


----------



## lotarionesco (Nov 15, 2010)

cuatropuntosiete dijo:


> Saludos, seguramente diran que ya hay muchos circuitos de estos. Pero en realidad necesito diseñar uno o que ustedes me ayuden a hacerlo; tiene que ser con transistores (NO CON 555)
> y debe tener dos salidas positivas, las cuales trabajaran alternadamente y estas a su vez alimentaran a 2 transistores TIP 3055 para que trabajen en conmutacion. De la etapa de los TIP 3055 me encargo yo. Les agradecería mucho la ayuda.



aca uno con los valores q*UE* deben tener las resistencias y los condensadores para lograr una buena señal

por si acaso 1k8 significa 1,8K osea 1800 Ohmios..jejej es una duda q*UE* yo tenia hace poco jeje...espero ayudar a quienes se encuentren en las mismas si acaso no es tu caso


----------



## aleracost (Nov 29, 2010)

albgotor dijo:


> Hola muy buenas mi duda es la siguiente:
> - tengo que realizar un circuito con astables,monoestables o biestables rs,t,que dispare a los 6 segundos y ponga en funcionamiento 2 bombillas o leds, una a 12hz y otra a 6hz, alimentado todo con 12v, he realizado el siguiente circuito , pero no logro hacer que comience a trabajar a los 6 segundos, alguien me puede aclarar algo.gracias


 
http://html.rincondelvago.com/multivibradores.html


----------

